# [SOLVED] HP Laptop wont boot past HP/screen



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I have a HP g56 laptop running windows 7. However it wont boot into windows. When I turn the laptop on, I get the HP logo, at which point I can press ESC and get the following Menu:
F1)System Information
F2)System Diagnostics
F9)Boot Device Options
F10)BIOS Setup
F11)System recovery

If I dont press esc to access this menu, then the computer just sits with a blinking line in the top left.
I have tried to hit F11 in the menu, but it doesn't work, it does what I said above.
I have ran System Diagnostics, but everything passed......

Right now I am waiting for Ubuntu to download so I can create a liveCD and see how that does..
What else can I do?
Thank you


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: HP Laptop wont boot past HP/screen*

So im getting this error when trying to create a bootable USB drive on another laptop(Windows 7). Im trying to use my external hard drive as the USB drive.
-I have formatted the drive and tried in booth NTFS and exFAT...

Help please


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: HP Laptop wont boot past HP/screen*

Back to your original problem looks like your hard drive may have failed.

Can you head into the BIOS on startup F10.

Take a look for devices attached will be a page where you can see a list of devices, you will see a cd-rom for sure.

I'm expecting your hdd not to be showing.

If you cant find a hdd in the list in bios, then turn off and unscrew the bottom of your laptop to find the hdd, make sure its not become unlodged, keep the base off the laptop and put your hand on the hard drive when you turn the laptop on.

You should be able to feel the hard drive spin up when you power on, if the hard drive isnt spinning up/vibrating, try another hard drive slot if your laptop has one.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: HP Laptop wont boot past HP/screen*

Thanks for the reply!

The laptop only has 1 hdd bay, and i re-seated the hard drive... I felt the hard drive and I defiantly feel is spinning. In the BIOS is does show "Notebook hard drive".

I put MY hard drive in there and the laptop booted up just fine.
So what should be the next step i take? Its an HP laptop and doesnt all hp laptops come with a recovery partition on it? If so, if I can boot into Ubunto, could I access the recovery files?? Like i said above, I cant make my external USB hard drive a live CD...

I also dont have a windows 7 CD, just a windows 7 upgrade disk.

Thank you


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: HP Laptop wont boot past HP/screen*

So Im going to try this:

Create HP recovery cd from my hp laptop and use those cds on this (hp)laptop, and see if I can either recover/repair from the cds...

Ill post back later tomorrow once I try it out (gotta go to the store and get dvds)


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: HP Laptop wont boot past HP/screen*

Ok so my above process didnt work.

However, I forgot my brother had a windows 7 dvd:facepalm:

So i popped that in and tried the startup repair, but it said it couldn't fix the problem.
I then procedded the the command prompt that I could access and typed:
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootrec.exe /fixboot
bootrec.exe /RebuildBCD

I then tried to restart the computer, and i got past the HP screen and the loading windows screen came up, but apon completion of this page, I get a BSOD, then the computer restarts, I cant read the BSOD...

I was successful in creating a liveCD of ubuntu, and I can access the HDD from there. 
What else can i do?
the product key on the back of the laptop is warn out so im afraid of reinstalling windows using my brothers CD.




EDIT: So i pressed f8 when booting up, and tried to boot into safe mode / last known good config. BOTH BSOD as well.

I also made it so it wont restart if windows fails to boot and I got this from the BSOD:

STOP: 0x0000007B

I will google this, but i would like any input! thank you!


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: HP Laptop wont boot past HP/screen*

Can someone please b kind enough to move this thread over the the BSOD section?
Thanks


----------

